# bedding inserts on swift [dinette] 630L



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi all  
I am missing a bedding insert [ the grey ones] no luck with the previous owner has yet :roll: i need one for dinnette section.. small one not the one with wood/ hardboard in :wink: 
on the swift sundance 630l can you buy them from anywhere :?: or whot can double instead :?:

ray
_____________________________________________________
are we nearly there yet!


----------



## motorhomenicky (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Saruman

I thought you had this sussed before you colected the motorhome?

I would put the other cushion in place and see if it sits at an acceptable level, most of the time the cushions are too high anyway, if it is way out I would go to a local foam shop and have some foam cut to the correct size

Problem solved

Have fun

Nick


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

motorhomenicky said:


> Hi Saruman
> 
> I thought you had this sussed before you colected the motorhome?
> 
> ...


hi thanks i new it was missing the dealer contacted the previous owner and got the wooden boards and two grey inserts
but one small one still missing :roll: not got back to me yet :roll: 
going away next week so need to replace it with something
or can you buy from somewhere :?: if not ill get some sponge foam:lol:

thanks anyway :wink:

ray


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

Code as follows - 

SMI 05 02 030
550/800/ 550 x 300 x 170 (Last part apperas to be the foam dimensions)
DOG4

Check one of your patterned cushions as I think they may also tell you the manufacturer.

Paul


----------

